# Making a bicycle license plate



## John

Find an old license plate to copy





Machine a tool



Stamp the part



Make it look old


----------



## bricycle

U R freak'n amazing guy!!!!!! Super job!!!


----------



## frankster41

That is Great!


----------



## Freqman1

You are out of control John and I'm glad! V/r Shawn


----------



## Capt Nemo

*Wow!*

I have sent you a PM.


----------



## PeterScherer

Wow, someone's just found their next job! 
~Peter


----------



## poolboy1

You are a bad man JOHN!!!!! I want some of those please!!!


----------



## poolboy1

This one is on the back of my 1938 Airflow.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Killer, your a blessing to the hobby!


----------



## brownster69

*Plates*

Show off............. I would own a hundred if i could make them


----------



## OldRider

What would you charge for those? All kinds of plate ideas running through my brain............I tip my cap to you John, you do amazing work.


----------



## John

brownster69 said:


> Show off............. I would own a hundred if i could make them




Just trying to keep the hobby interesting.
And a little bit of showing off.


----------



## catfish

Nice job.  How much did the dies cost to make?  





John said:


> Find an old license plate to copy
> View attachment 85802
> 
> Machine a tool
> View attachment 85803
> Stamp the part
> View attachment 85804
> Make it look old
> View attachment 85805


----------



## John

catfish said:


> Nice job.  How much did the dies cost to make?




Its cost me about 4 hours


----------



## 37fleetwood

John said:


> Its cost me about 4 hours




so, let's see... 4 hours @ minimun wage...


----------



## John

37fleetwood said:


> so, let's see... 4 hours @ minimun wage...




My life is now gauged on minimum wage. Thanks Scott!


----------



## 37fleetwood

John said:


> My life is now gauged on minimum wage. Thanks Scott!




I just thought you deserved a raise!


----------



## chitown

37fleetwood said:


> I just thought you deserved a raise!


----------



## John

37fleetwood said:


> I just thought you deserved a raise!




Hmmm, get paid for doing this, novel thought.


----------



## m_s_terry

John said:


> Its cost me about 4 hours




Do you think it would still cost you 4 hours, or was there some "*%#* IT!" time involved?


----------



## Sped Man

How much for a 1948 bicycle license plate?


----------



## John

I am working on a die set that I can change out the numbers and letters. I made these stamping plates out of aluminum for easy machining. The aluminum plates were only meant to stamp out a few license plates. The ones I am making now will be hardened steel to last longer than a few plates, and I will be able to change the letters and numbers around for different years. I will keep you posted on progress.
John


----------



## cyclingday

John said:


> I am working on a die set that I can change out the numbers and letters. I made these stamping plates out of aluminum for easy machining. The aluminum plates were only meant to stamp out a few license plates. The ones I am making now will be hardened steel to last longer than a few plates, and I will be able to change the letters and numbers around for different years. I will keep you posted on progress.
> John




Now that's what I was hoping for, but was too shy to ask.

When you get up and running with that set up, put me down for a 1943 Claremont, N.H. 

Thank's, John.


----------



## vincev

Keep us posted!


----------



## El Roth

Awesome..ill order some when available


----------



## Freqman1

I see my Dads stocking stuffer for Christmas! V/r Shawn


----------



## Ozark Flyer

Is this where I get in line?


----------



## PCHiggin

*Very Cool..*

Nice job,I work in a shop that makes tooling for small one off jobs like yours.What cad system do you use?I use mastercam


----------



## PeterScherer

If we are putting in requests, I'd love a Lubbock, Texas 362-54 and a Lubbock, Texas 185-49.  Really appreciate the effort you are putting into the bike hobby! 
~Peter
pscherer@rocketmail.com


----------



## jkent

I'd like to have one just like the one you have already finished for my 1940 Autocycle.
Looks cool!!!  You are very talented my friend! What kinda price?


----------



## John

The dies I am making have their limitation on what can go on the license plates.
If these work out I can look at making new ones for additional configurations. With the die set I am making now I could flip the letters over and probably stamp letters on the bottom of the license plate.


----------



## John

PCHiggin said:


> Nice job,I work in a shop that makes tooling for small one off jobs like yours.What cad system do you use?I use mastercam



 Solidworks software
Mastercam for the machine


----------



## John

jkent said:


> I'd like to have one just like the one you have already finished for my 1940 Autocycle.
> Looks cool!!!  You are very talented my friend! What kinda price?




I have an extra one, send me your address.
It is just metal finish right now. I can rust it or send it the way it is.
John


----------



## hoofhearted

JOHN ... your creative production is one of the koolest things i ever did see.   When you are set up to roll ...
... i will be ready with cash or trade !!!  Please Keep Us Posted !!

                                                            Thank You, JOHN !!! ..................... patric cafaro


----------



## Capt Nemo

*Glad your working on this as this is sorely needed.*

Any chance you would be able to make prewar California plates like this below?






or perhaps a Detroit prewar...


----------



## Andrew Gorman

With my little hydraulic press I've thought of using acrylic dies and 90 durometer polyurethane as a force.  I could have the acrylic laser cut, but a certain part of me thinks that would be cheating.  Another part thinks that laser cutting would be awesome.


----------



## 37fleetwood

and another thing!
it would be handy, while we're committing your time, if you made the thin straps and crimps to hold them on.


----------



## John

37fleetwood said:


> and another thing!
> it would be handy, while we're committing your time, if you made the thin straps and crimps to hold them on.




Already making them out of aluminum and copper


----------



## John

Capt Nemo said:


> Any chance you would be able to make prewar California plates like this below?
> View attachment 86507View attachment 86508
> 
> or perhaps a Detroit prewar...
> View attachment 86509View attachment 86510




The letters and numbers look the same. I may be able to stamp the letters and numbers first than stamp the border.


----------



## John

Andrew Gorman said:


> With my little hydraulic press I've thought of using acrylic dies and 90 durometer polyurethane as a force.  I could have the acrylic laser cut, but a certain part of me thinks that would be cheating.  Another part thinks that laser cutting would be awesome.




90 durometer polyurethane would not give a sharp enough stamping. The metal needs coining of the dies.
http://www.efunda.com/processes/metal_processing/bending.cfm
You would probably do better with having an engraver make plates and use them


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Actually the urethane works pretty well- not a real production method, but used by jewelers all the time.  Hard urethane is not as good as a metal force, but it works.  I need to take some pictures of my headbadge experiments... This book was a big help to me:
http://www.ottofrei.com/Hydraulic-Die-Forming-For-Jewelers-and-Metalsmiths-By-Susan-Kinglsey.html
And I have been able to squish some brass from 100 year old dies with a ChiCom jack and a junk hydraulic cylinder.  The brass hardens too fast and needs to be annealed two or three times, or so I think.  Still trying to wrap my brain around the process with a weak press but I'm having fun with it.


----------



## John

*Cyclone Coaster plate*

Cyclone Coaster plate


----------



## bricycle

simply amazing John!


----------



## jacdan98

How about a 1934 Aerocycle plate

jack


----------



## Tim the Skid

John said:


> Cyclone Coaster plate
> 
> View attachment 94858




That is amazing!! Nice work.


----------



## John

jacdan98 said:


> How about a 1934 Aerocycle plate
> 
> jack




Hi Jack,

$275.00 I will make you stamping dies and stamp 100 plates for you.

John


----------



## jacdan98

HI John, I only need one plate, but if you have a California 1934 plate already made I'll take one?

jack


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Thanks again John .. the plates look great*

Another great item John .. thanks again


----------



## tuscankid

What type of metal do you use for the license plates?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## John

Just cold rolled steel and aluminum 5052        Thanks, John


----------

